# A Desert on the Road



## kameya (Oct 16, 2012)

One of my co-workers, who works in Las Vegas snapped this shot on his way home in a raining day when he saw this desert tortoise walking along the road...


----------



## Neal (Oct 16, 2012)

Great photo!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 16, 2012)

Did he move him off the road?!


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice..looks like he was tagged..


----------



## tortadise (Oct 16, 2012)

Thats a calender worthy photo, good one he got.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 16, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Thats a calender worthy photo, good one he got.



Agreed


----------



## wellington (Oct 16, 2012)

Great pic.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## kameya (Oct 17, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Did he move him off the road?!



Yes, after he took the shot he helped the tortoise to get to the other side of the road and the tortoise walked away and disappeared into the outback.

BTW, my co-worker also told me it was a 11" long male desert tortoise.


----------

